#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Krachtstroom op woonhuis?

## G.P.Fransen

hallo ik heb wat lasers en andere lampen en geluid die echt sterkstroom nodig hebben en ik wil die dingen at home testen en evt tijdelijk gebruiken (om de buren gek te maken) maar heb thuis niet standaard sterkstroom en heb ook geen zin om mn generator hier neer te poten dus hoe kan ik wel sterkstroom krijgen en wat kost dat ?

----------


## DeMennooos

Even de ENECO (of de stroomboer uit jullie buurt) bellen en vragen wat het kost.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mark

Ik denk dat dit een heeeeeeeeeeeel duur grapje wordt om je buren te pesten... En zoals Menno al zegt: gewoon even de mensen aan de andere kant van de kabel bellen.

Mark

----------


## Joost van Ens

Tsja als je maar een hoofdzekering van 35A hebt wordt het bellen. Als je er drie van 25 hebt wordt het al goedkoper. Maar als je dan alles goed veilig enz. wilt hebben komt er zeker een kostenplaatje. De generator lijkt me voor een enkele keer een betere optie. Maar sterkstroom in een woonhuis is wel mogelijk.

groeten

----------


## G.P.Fransen

ik heb 2 rijen van 5 25A zekeringen nog van die losse zekeringen van porselein nu helemaal goedkoop???????

----------


## Dave

Het is in principe zo dat in ieder huis de 3 fases binnenkomen. Alleen is maar 1 van die 3 fases aangesloten en van een zekering voorzien. Op zich is het niet moeilijk om dus krachtstroom in je huis te krijgen, de energiemaatscappij moet 2 zekeringen bijplaatsen (en evt een andere KWH-meter??), dat mag je zelf niet doen. Wat je vervolgens met die aansluiting doet moet je zelf weten.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Bert

Als je van een 1-fase aansluiting naar een 3-fase aansluiting wilt wordt dit een duur grapje, als je alleen maar één keer iets testen wilt. Je vastrecht gaat behoorlijk omhoog (3-fase-meter) en je gehele meterkast zal dan in 3-fase uitgevoerd moeten worden, dus 4-polige aardleks en hoofdschakelaar etc. Ik weet 't niet zeker maar bij Essent vragen ze voor een verzwaring  al 1000 euro, dat is dus alleen voor twee zekeringen en een andere meter.





> citaat:Wat je vervolgens met die aansluiting doet moet je
>                  zelf weten.



Dacht 't niet, en zeker niet veilig, als je zelf je meterkast bouwt/aansluit, en dat mag, voor verzwaring zal dit door een erkend installatiebedrijf gecontroleerd moeten worden, deze stuurt dan een gereed melding naar het energiebedrijf en die komt dan de zekeringen en meter plaatsen.
Al met al een hele operatie.




It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## Willem Loman

> citaat:
> ......en je gehele meterkast zal dan in 3-fase uitgevoerd moeten worden, dus 4-polige aardleks en hoofdschakelaar etc......



ik weet 't niet zeker hoor, maar volgens mij is elke aardlek 4 polig uitgevoerd, d'r staat bij ons thuis tenminste een schema op de aardlek waar 3 fase doorlopen en is het ook niet zo dat de verschillende fases verdeeld worden over de verschillende groepen in huis? kan 't helemaal fout hebben hoor maar dat is wat ik dacht als ik 't zo bekeek bij ons in huis.

Groeten, 

    Willem

----------


## Ronnie

Hey guest,
Mijn passie is buren laten flippen met lasers, dus heb ik een probleem in de woonwijk.........daarom kies ik voor Eneco engergie.........mzzls Ronnie http://www.ikmaghiergeenlinksnaarwebsitesplaatsen.tk/

----------


## Dave

> citaat:
> Dacht 't niet, en zeker niet veilig, als je zelf je meterkast bouwt/aansluit, en dat mag, voor verzwaring zal dit door een erkend installatiebedrijf gecontroleerd *moeten* worden,



Een jaar of wat geleden toch echt zelf een hele extra groepenkast aangelegd, zonder enige opleiding of zo. En toch geen kraaiende haantjes. Wat ik eigenlijk bedoelde is dat je aan het gedeelte na de KWH-meter zelf veranderingen mag aanbrengen. (Dus groepen bijplaatsen, of 16A CEE aanleggen). Toch is het dan wel handig als je weet wat je doet<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## movinghead

Idd Dave... alleen als je zelf de verantwoordelijkheid niet wil dragen i.v.m. brand e.d. dan kun je het beter als je het af heb ff laten keuren diir een erkend installateur.....


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Het is in principe zo dat in ieder huis de 3 fases binnenkomen. Alleen is maar 1 van die 3 fases aangesloten en van een zekering voorzien.



De situatie die je omschrijft klopt precies voor het huis waar ik nu in woon (1 x 25A hoofdgroepje, jaren 50 huisje met waardeloze energievoorziening).

Tegenwoordig heeft elk huis echter gewoon een 3-fase aansluiting. Moet ook wel immers om de wasmachine, droogtrommel, oven, magnetron en de electrische kookplaat van energie te kunnen voorzien.

Soms kom je, in de keuken, zelfs standaard al een mooie 3 x 16A aansluiting tegen (perilex). Kijk maar eens in de buurt van het fornuis (zei hij richting originele vraagsteller), misschien heb je geluk  :Wink: 

Als je al een 3-fase aansluiting hebt, is het aanleggen van een krachtstroomaansluiting een koud kunstje voor een installateur. Gewoon wat offertes aanvragen. Zelfdoen kan uiteraard ook als je ZEKER weet waar je mee bezig bent (het lichtnet is behoorlijk dodelijk).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Tegenwoordig heeft elk huis echter gewoon een 3-fase aansluiting. Moet ook wel immers om de wasmachine, droogtrommel, oven, magnetron en de electrische kookplaat van energie te kunnen voorzien.



Zou ik zeker niet durven zeggen hoor, er zijn nog vele nieuwe huizen waar maar 1 fase gebruikt (en afgezekerd) is!

On-topic : Bel gewoon je electricien (is dat nederlands?) en vraag ernaar.

Markske

----------


## Pulse

Voor zover ik weet is het voor nieuwe huizen in Belgie standaard een verdeelkast van 40A 220Volt

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

wat er binnen komt weet ik niet maar we hebben wel een Cee 32a aansluitng zitten.


Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## Mark

Er wordt trouwens in woonhuizen NIET standaard overal 3 fasen ingevoerd. Ik werk regelmatig als electricien en zie dat het bijna niet voorkomt.

Wel 3 fasen invoeren maar eentje bedraad.

Wil je 3 fasen zul je je meterkast moeten bedraden op 3 fasen en let erop!!! Hoe hoger de hoofdzekeringen hoe dikker draad je moet gebruiken in je meteropstelling!!!

Mark

----------


## ZaNyDu

wij hebben volgens mij toen onze garage werd gebouwd er krachtstroom aan laten leggen voor eventuele lasapparatuur

----------


## DeMennooos

Wat wel en niet standaard is en of je nou zelf nog kabeltjes moet gaan trekken om krachtstroom in je huis te krijgen lijkt me een mooie oplossing voor je Electriciteitsleverancier.

Er gaat nu een lock op voordat er nog meer postings van het kaliber welles nietus hier komen.

Als G.P. weet wat het kost mag ie me mailen en dan kunnen we dat er nog bij posten.

Tot die tijd verwijs ik iedereen die krachtstroom thuis wil naar de lokale stroomboer.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

